# Aufbewahrung drop shot Vorfächer



## Kössi (2. März 2008)

Hallo Boardies !
An alle drop shot Angler unter euch, wie bewahrt ihr eure Vorfächer auf? Ich habe meine Vorfächer bisher immer irgendwie auf Heizungsisolierung gespannt. Bei drop shot Vorfächern hängt aber immer noch ein Stück Vorfach unterhalb des Hakens herum, welches sich dann verheddert.


----------



## esox82 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung drop shot Vorfächer*

hallo!
ich befestige sie mit klebeband,welches man beschriften kann (länge,durchmesser,hakengrösse), an einem rig board
mfg Andy


----------



## Kössi (2. März 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung drop shot Vorfächer*

Hy Andy, 
also wenn ich das richtig verstehe klebst du das überhängende Stück Vorfach mit Klebeband an das Rig board. Wenn du das Vorfach benutzt hast klebst du es mit einem neuen Stück Klebeband wieder an? Finde ich insofern praktisch, weil man es wie gesagt beschriften kann, muß mn halt etwas Klebeband mitnehmen.
          danke Kössi


----------



## esox82 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung drop shot Vorfächer*

ja,ganz genau.ich benutze dünne post-its in verschiedenen farben für verschiedene längen.normalerweise kann man auch ein post-it mehrmals benutzen,solange die schnur nicht nass ist,wo sie eingeklemmt wird.


----------



## HD4ever (2. März 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung drop shot Vorfächer*

ich nehm so kleine Plastiktüten die son verschließbaren clip haben ....


----------



## peterws (3. März 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung drop shot Vorfächer*

Ich wickel die Dinger genauso auf, wie meine Stahlvorfächer.
Siehe hier!


----------



## Kössi (8. März 2008)

*AW: Aufbewahrung drop shot Vorfächer*

Danke für die Tipps, bin leider nicht eher an den PC gekommen( Arbeit), aber mit den Tipps gibt es wohl in Zukunft weniger Gehedder. 
                                                            Gruß Kössi


----------

